# Where are all the Bersas



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

I know times are tough right now but where are all the Bersa UC Pro's at? Have been looking for 5 months and on 7 different lists for a UC Pro 40. Gunbroker has a 9mm and 45 show up every now and then but overpriced. All the stores and web sites have not shown any UC Pros at all for ages. Even talked to my LGS he doesn't know either


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good question. Where is all the "gun related" items anymore? There are two different gun shops around me that have the Bersa 9mm and a used one in .22LR.


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

I do see a lot of pocket pistols but that's it...nothing bigger


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

People keep saying that it is only because everyone is buying everything up, that may be true for some of our problems, but I still have a feeling that there is some form of game playing going on within the government (i.e. Obama Administration).


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

That's what I am wondering with Bersa since they come from Argentina...customs slowing delivery or the Argentinians ticked off....even M&P Shields are showing up like crazy and that has been hard to get for over 8-10 months....Gunbroker has a couple every now an then but way over priced....


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally found a Thunder UC 40 Pro...the wait is over....:smt1099


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Just picked up a used 9mm CC for a real world price, like brand new, probably one somebody put less than 100 rounds through if that much. The two new ones I've found were both over 450.00, got this one for much, much less. We are headed to the range this afternoon to try it out, a friend took it out yesterday and said I may not get it back....


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

IN the hands of those who bought a great value in a firearm.


----------

